# Thanksgiving Cluster: Springfield, MA



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've heard this is a great show (and we've never been to one!), so we're going to _*try*_ and get over there sometime this weekend. 

For those of you who've been, which day/times would you suggest going? Is there somewhere to view the schedule? I can't seem to find detailed information on the infodog site. 

Thanks!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanksgiving Cluster is the name of a show??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Kand3 said:


> I've heard this is a great show (and we've never been to one!), so we're going to _*try*_ and get over there sometime this weekend.
> 
> For those of you who've been, which day/times would you suggest going? Is there somewhere to view the schedule? I can't seem to find detailed information on the infodog site.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I've got the judging programs up. Give me a second and I'll post Golden times...


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Thanksgiving Cluster is the name of a show??


From what I understand, there are several shows happening simultaneously (in the same location) so it's referred to as the "Thanksgiving cluster". Generally it's held the weekend after Thanksgiving, but this year it is the weekend before. 

Of course, I could be completely wrong since I know nothing about all this and just want to go watch!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

OHHHHHHHH
A D-O-G show!!!!
Duh!!!!
I thought you meant some sort of local Thanksgiving celebration or something!!!!
Sorry - just checked into a hotel after a looooong day!!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

*drool* I wish....

Have fun!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thursday Ring 13 (Judge Alberto Berrias)​*10:45 AM​*6 - Pointers 2-2-(2-0)​23 - Retrievers (Golden) 8-12-(1-2)

Friday Ring 13 (Judge Judith Goodin)*
11:30 AM*​*
*2 - Giant Schnauzers 1-1-(0-0)​30 - Retrievers (Golden) 12-12-(1-2)-3

Saturday Ring 4 (Judge Kurt Anderson)​*10:00 AM​*37 - Retrievers (Golden) 14-17-(1-2)-3

SUNDAY Ring 13 (Judge Lee Reasin)​*10:30 AM​*37 - Retrievers (Golden) 15-19-(1-2)


Okay, how to read this... the first number in front of the breed name is the total number of that breed entered. The first number after the breed name is the number of class dogs (non-champion males), the nest number is the number of class bitches (non-champion females). In parentheses are first the number of dog specials (male Champions of Record) and then bitch specials (female Champions of Record),

The ring time is the earliest time that the judge can call that breed into his/her ring. If there is a breed ahead of the one you want to see, figure approximately 2 minutes per dog ahead of yourse for the time that yours will go in. So, on Thursday, for example, there are 6 Pointers ahead of Goldens in Ring 13 at 10:45, so that will mean that Goldens will start at approximately 10:57 (6 Pointers, 2 minutes per, = 12 minutes from 10:45)

Have fun!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much PG, for both the times AND the explanations!!  That's perfect!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's a quick primer:

They will enter the ring by age/sex. 1st will be dogs (males). 6-9 months, 9-12, 12-18, Novice, Am-Bred, Bred By Exhibitor, then Open. The judge will place each class, 1-4. Then, the 1st place winners in each class will come back in the ring for Winners Dog. THe winner of this will be the dog that wins the points. Then, the 2nd place dog from the class that the Winners Dog came from (ie 12-18, or Open, etc - whichever he was originally in) will come back in with the other dogs left and the judge will then choose Reserve Winners Dog. No points, UNLESS for some reason Winners Dog is declared ineligible and disqualified. THEN, they do the same thing for bitches (females). THEN, all the specials (champions) come in, as well as Winners Dog and Winners Bitch. They compete for Best of Breed. 
The judge will choose Best of Breed. Then Best of Opposite Sex (If Best of breed is a male, Best of Op will be a female) and Best of Winners (either the Winners Dog or the Winners Bitch. Usually Best of Breed is one of the specials, BUT Winners Dog or Bitch can go Breed, automatically making him or her Best of Winners. I won't even go into how that can change the points - it's late and my eyes are getting blurry...
Best of Breed winner will then go on to compete in the Group (SPorting for Goldens.) Placements are again 1-4. Group Winners then go on to compete for Best in Show.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I'd also like to chime in that the obedience, rally and agility will be in a separate building (Malary Arena Building) and parking is $5 per day while the admission is free.

If you go to infodog.com / show information / search by state (MA), then select the show(s) you are thinking of going to, an option on the left menu is the Judging Program; selecting this option will bring up a PDF with all of the ring times and ring numbers(agility is not listed on this site but on pawprinttrials.com trials, then choose the cluster, then the cluster confirmation) for ring times and running order. Goldens are usually in the 20 or 24 inch classes for agility.

I am entered in Graduate Novice/Graduate Open Fri, Sat and Sunday with Casey but he has gained another 1.5 pounds so I may be just socializing since I am just not comfortable jumping him until this weight thing is resolved.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be there. No one entered but going to watch a friend in Rally.  It is a nice show, hopefully lots of good vendors!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Here's a quick primer:
> 
> They will enter the ring by age/sex. 1st will be dogs (males). 6-9 months, 9-12, 12-18, Novice, Am-Bred, Bred By Exhibitor, then Open. The judge will place each class, 1-4. Then, the 1st place winners in each class will come back in the ring for Winners Dog. THe winner of this will be the dog that wins the points. Then, the 2nd place dog from the class that the Winners Dog came from (ie 12-18, or Open, etc - whichever he was originally in) will come back in with the other dogs left and the judge will then choose Reserve Winners Dog. No points, UNLESS for some reason Winners Dog is declared ineligible and disqualified. THEN, they do the same thing for bitches (females). THEN, all the specials (champions) come in, as well as Winners Dog and Winners Bitch. They compete for Best of Breed.
> The judge will choose Best of Breed. Then Best of Opposite Sex (If Best of breed is a male, Best of Op will be a female) and Best of Winners (either the Winners Dog or the Winners Bitch. Usually Best of Breed is one of the specials, BUT Winners Dog or Bitch can go Breed, automatically making him or her Best of Winners. I won't even go into how that can change the points - it's late and my eyes are getting blurry...
> Best of Breed winner will then go on to compete in the Group (SPorting for Goldens.) Placements are again 1-4. Group Winners then go on to compete for Best in Show.


Thank you!! This should be a sticky for people like me!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I'd also like to chime in that the obedience, rally and agility will be in a separate building (Malary Arena Building) and parking is $5 per day while the admission is free.
> 
> If you go to infodog.com / show information / search by state (MA), then select the show(s) you are thinking of going to, an option on the left menu is the Judging Program; selecting this option will bring up a PDF with all of the ring times and ring numbers(agility is not listed on this site but on pawprinttrials.com trials, then choose the cluster, then the cluster confirmation) for ring times and running order. Goldens are usually in the 20 or 24 inch classes for agility.
> 
> I am entered in Graduate Novice/Graduate Open Fri, Sat and Sunday with Casey but he has gained another 1.5 pounds so I may be just socializing since I am just not comfortable jumping him until this weight thing is resolved.


Thanks, this is what I needed! I was in infodog.com, but couldn't find the ring times/numbers so this is great!

Good luck with Casey if you decide to compete!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

SunGold said:


> I'll be there. No one entered but going to watch a friend in Rally.  It is a nice show, hopefully lots of good vendors!


That's what I've heard, I think I might get in trouble with all that shopping!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

*whoops!*

wrong place!


----------

